# Wanting to become a bengal and ragdoll breeder



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this so bare with me please.

I love cats and dogs (my partner and I have rescued many we currently have 8 dogs and 5 cats oh and a snake!), I have helped whelp a litter of 11 puppies and all survied, and 7 litters of kittens all have found loving homes and all have been sent to their new homes fully innoculated, microchipping, spay/castration contracts, return to owner (me) contracts, toys, scratch posts, beds, collars, food, litter trays and a months worth of de flea/de wormer. 

I now want to become a breeder of Bengal's and Ragdolls (obviously no cross breeding what so ever).

I would house them correctly (I want all females then when breeding takes place find a stud), we already have an outdoor pen being built for my cats at the moment (my next door neighbour has taken to throwing water over my cats because they go on "his part of the fence"). 

I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me with this, I understand that the female cannot be bred until all health testing is done and until she has had 3 seasons but I'm not sure what else I need to know? I contacted a breeder recently to see if they would help but I have had nothing back from them.

I'm open to all comments, negative as well (you might think that I'm not experienced enough etc).

Thanks.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

How old are you, and do you have cats already? It can be quite difficult to get a breeder to sell you a breeding quality kitten (and also very expensive) often you have to really ingratiate yourself in the 'world' to prove yourself before anyone will sell you a breeding queen.

Would you be keeping both breeds together? (girls with girls, boys with boys etc)

If so, then, I think its a bad idea. These two breeds do not mix well at all. A breeder on here may be able to help you with this. I also wouldnt really like the idea of the females living outside permanently. I think that the cats should be treat as pets first and foremost. Boys I can understand the possible need for an outdoor heated cattery, but not girls...

Can I ask why you chose these breeds in particular? What do you want to improve about this breed? What colours do you want to start with, what patterns?

I assume you know you don't make any money on breeding


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

bengals and raggies are a definate NO NO!! :nono: 

bengals and savanahs maybe


with all the pets that you currently have are you sure you are going to have time for litters of kittens. the amount of time you may need to take off work is alot and you wont recoop your losses through proper breeding i can promise you that! especially as you dont have a stud


also do you have the space to seperate 2 queens when they have kittens... not just from each other but from the rest of your brood of animals lol


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Oooh Just noticed you have a lot of kitties already  Were the 7 littler of kits and the puppies yours? Like cross breed litters?


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> How old are you, and do you have cats already? It can be quite difficult to get a breeder to sell you a breeding quality kitten (and also very expensive) often you have to really ingratiate yourself in the 'world' to prove yourself before anyone will sell you a breeding queen.
> 
> Would you be keeping both breeds together? (girls with girls, boys with boys etc)
> 
> ...


I'm 23, I do already have 5 cats (all moggies and are all spayed/castrated). I would house them away from eachother but they would all have play time together, I do not want to have the male cats so I would be going to a stud.

None of the cats would live outside at all, I'm having a cat pen done so playtimes outside is safe and I have no worries about anything happening to the cats, I am a firm believe in pets being pets I have no outdoor cats or outdoor dogs and NEVER would believe me.

These breeds are my faviourite breeds that's why I would like to breed them both, there aren't many worthy breeders around where I live neither so being able to get a pedigree (that isn't unhealthy - in my area its hard as most are pedigrees don't live upto the standards of both these beautiful breeds),I have aseen many unhealthy ragdoll "breeders" that are breeding ragdolls without having the testing done and the kittens are coming out poorly bred and the only bengal breeder I have around here is someone who is cross breeding.

I know there is no money in breeding what so ever (when I whelped the litter of puppies I lost out on £5000, gave all the puppies away for free *they where cross breeds from the girl we rescued* all castrated and spayed but they all went to loving homes which is the most important thing).


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

AND I DEMAND PICTURES...

the price for advice = PICTURESSSSS


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Beware getting a stud boy if you aren't on amazingly good terms with your neighbours. The sound of a screaming boy 24 hours a day is enough to try anyone's patience. A well insulated house helps at night, but you can't keep a boy in all the time and they are relentless if a girl is calling within about 3 miles it seems.

I think Bengals require a lot of experience and can be risky to breed, so maybe a different breed might have fewer pitfalls. HCM screening is very costly too I understand.

I'm sure someone experienced in breeding these breeds can give you more advise though.

Katy


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

As you have 7 dogs and 5 cats do you have at least 2 spare rooms where u can house a litter of kittens... It would be so stressful on mum if they didnt get any peace and quiet and could possibly kill the kittens


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry just seen your post that you dont want boys - very wise :001_smile:


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

Shayden said:


> bengals and raggies are a definate NO NO!! :nono:
> 
> bengals and savanahs maybe
> 
> ...


I don't work so I have plenty of free time (my partner is the one who works ) ..I'm not worried about the money side of things at all. I have plenty of room but I would like to have queens that would be able to be around eachother without wanting to kill eachother lol.

Would BSH be more of a suit with Ragdoll?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I would definitely choose just one of those 2 breeds. They are very unsuited to living together.

I understand they are your fave breeds but why do you want to breed them. What do you want to give to the line? Which pattern or colour will you be most interested in improving. I don't believe in breeding for breeding sake, especially with 2 'of the moment' popular cats. There needs to be something you want to do for the breed. Most breeders I know breed primarily for themselves, to improve certain colours, and any other kittens which don't quite fit will be the ones sold on as pets.

Bengals are being rehomed in droves as people are completely unprepared for their demands. 

If you are wanting a female, it can be very difficult to find someone selling a breed quality queen. Have you contacted anybody in order to find such a cat?


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Oooh Just noticed you have a lot of kitties already  Were the 7 littler of kits and the puppies yours? Like cross breed litters?


No none have been bred by me all have been rescues that have come to me via contacts.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

katiiejaneox said:


> I don't work so I have plenty of free time (my partner is the one who works ) ..I'm not worried about the money side of things at all. I have plenty of room but I would like to have queens that would be able to be around eachother without wanting to kill eachother lol.
> 
> Would BSH be more of a suit with Ragdoll?


Personally I would start with one breed.

Queens can be around each other but not when in kitten. So you would need at least one spare room for them to be in whilst in kitten and to give birth, assuming you were only having the one litter at a time (adviseable)


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

Shayden said:


> As you have 7 dogs and 5 cats do you have at least 2 spare rooms where u can house a litter of kittens... It would be so stressful on mum if they didnt get any peace and quiet and could possibly kill the kittens


Yes I have enough room to house the cats away from any noise. I currently have 3 rescues that have all just had litters BUT luckly for me all seem to get on very well and have taken to nursing eachothers kittens (if we move the queens and their own kittens away from eachother they start screaming for eachother and eachothers kittens).


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Personally I would start with one breed.
> 
> Queens can be around each other but not when in kitten. So you would need at least one spare room for them to be in whilst in kitten and to give birth, assuming you were only having the one litter at a time (adviseable)


I have contacted someone about a breeding queen but she only has boys at the moment and will let me know when she has a girl. I have the room to be able to keep them away from eachother plus my other animals.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

katiiejaneox said:


> Yes I have enough room to house the cats away from any noise. I currently have 3 rescues that have all just had litters BUT luckly for me all seem to get on very well and have taken to nursing eachothers kittens (if we move the queens and their own kittens away from eachother they start screaming for eachother and eachothers kittens).


Thats not a very good idea as if you get an infection in your litter it can pass to them all. Also one mum can often end up bearing a lot of the load. You shouldn't let mothering kittens be together in my opinion.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

katiiejaneox said:


> Yes I have enough room to house the cats away from any noise. I currently have 3 rescues that have all just had litters BUT luckly for me all seem to get on very well and have taken to nursing eachothers kittens (if we move the queens and their own kittens away from eachother they start screaming for eachother and eachothers kittens).


NO NO NO!.... UVE ALREADY SAID THEY ARE RESCUES!!! so u dont kno what kind of infections and desieses they are carrying DO NOT let mum feed kittens which arnt hers you may end up with alot of sick and dead kitties!

out of curiosity.... where are you finding thses strays/rescues/etc... you seem to have alot of them! are you a foster carer for the rspca or something>???


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

Shayden said:


> AND I DEMAND PICTURES...
> 
> the price for advice = PICTURESSSSS


The dogs:
http://i53.tinypic.com/2ldblag.jpg << Black and white is Harvey, Brown is Rolo, Sandy is Fudge, Brindle is Tyson, Black is Lady (daughter of Rolo and Fudge).

http://i51.tinypic.com/2s9vs05.jpg << Zak and Charlie.

I also have another brindle staffie (that is Tysons sister called Tia).

The cats:
http://i52.tinypic.com/293hkcg.jpg << Muffin and her litter (recent rescue).

http://i54.tinypic.com/jv3eoj.jpg << Socks and her litter (recent rescue).

http://i55.tinypic.com/2nlag0l.jpg << Muffin and Socks.

I also have a recent rescue called Smudge (she has had a litter as well),
I have sootie and silvey as well (they are very old rescues sootie is 10 and silvey is 6).


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Thats not a very good idea as if you get an infection in your litter it can pass to them all. Also one mum can often end up bearing a lot of the load. You shouldn't let mothering kittens be together in my opinion.


My vet said it was fine for me to do so thats why I allowed it because one of the mums is VERY young and the vet wasnt sure if she would be a mum so the other was there as a just incase, (all the cats where vet checked before coming to me and have been vet checked while in my care and after having their kittens).


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

katiiejaneox said:


> My vet said it was fine for me to do so thats why I allowed it because one of the mums is VERY young and the vet wasnt sure if she would be a mum so the other was there as a just incase, (all the cats where vet checked before coming to me and have been vet checked while in my care and after having their kittens).


Vets are usually not very knowledgeable at all in breeding. The other cat is probably taking on a lot of the load of the young cat which is not good for her. Why the third one in the mix?

Anyway thats done now, but from what you have said, I think you need to do a lot of research before getting into breeding as a hobby.


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

Shayden said:


> NO NO NO!.... UVE ALREADY SAID THEY ARE RESCUES!!! so u dont kno what kind of infections and desieses they are carrying DO NOT let mum feed kittens which arnt hers you may end up with alot of sick and dead kitties!
> 
> out of curiosity.... where are you finding thses strays/rescues/etc... you seem to have alot of them! are you a foster carer for the rspca or something>???


My partners parents run a rescue for stray and abandoned animals, that is how we ended up with the 3 pregnant girls.

The other 2 cats I have where rescues from a person in Chatham and 1 from a petshop.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

katiiejaneox said:


> My vet said it was fine for me to do so thats why I allowed it because one of the mums is VERY young and the vet wasnt sure if she would be a mum so the other was there as a just incase, (all the cats where vet checked before coming to me and have been vet checked while in my care and after having their kittens).


your vet doesnt know what hes talking about!

you dont know what infections the mother has! she could have lukeimia feline aids anything!

and most vets dont know the first thing about breeding kittens or nutrition!


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Vets are usually not very knowledgeable at all in breeding. The other cat is probably taking on a lot of the load of the young cat which is not good for her.


I dont like you anymore! why are you writing what im thinking before I get a chance to type it!!! LOOL


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Vets are usually not very knowledgeable at all in breeding. The other cat is probably taking on a lot of the load of the young cat which is not good for her. Why the third one in the mix?
> 
> Anyway thats done now, but from what you have said, I think you need to do a lot of research before getting into breeding as a hobby.


Yep I agree I need to do a lot of research that is why I came on here to ask people  the person who said they will allow me to have a breeding girl ragdoll said she will help me with anything I need but I just want to ask questions get to know some more about it etc.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

katiiejaneox said:


> Yep I agree I need to do a lot of research that is why I came on here to ask people  the person who said they will allow me to have a breeding girl ragdoll said she will help me with anything I need but I just want to ask questions get to know some more about it etc.


Who are you getting your breeding quality girl from?


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Who are you getting your breeding quality girl from?


A breeder up in Wales her name is Linda she's been breeding for 15 years so is pretty trustworthy.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

katiiejaneox said:


> a breeder up in wales her name is linda she's been breeding for 15 years so is pretty trustworthy.


trust me... Ud b suprised


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

What pattern and colour queen are you getting from her?

Im surprised you have found someone willing to give you a breeding queen so readily tbh!


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> What pattern and colour queen are you getting from her?
> 
> Im surprised you have found someone willing to give you a breeding queen so readily tbh!


A Blue Bicolour, she wont be having another litter for 2 years yet because she only has 2 queens and both had litters recently.. I don't want to start breeding yet I want to learn all I can so I am ready, I don't want to rush into things and find out I'm in over my head.

I have a lot to learn and I just think this is a good starting point.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

katiiejaneox said:


> A Blue Bicolour, she wont be having another litter for 2 years yet because she only has 2 queens and both had litters recently.. I don't want to start breeding yet I want to learn all I can so I am ready, I don't want to rush into things and find out I'm in over my head.
> 
> I have a lot to learn and I just think this is a good starting point.


How does she know she will have a breed quality girl? She shouldnt be promising those things which may not happen 

Its good its not for another couple of years though.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

To become a "proper" breeder you need too get a prefix from either the GCCF or or TICA, then, you need too get yourself a mentor, a breeder that has bred a few litters and know all the ins and outs of breeding under GCCF /TICA rules.


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> How does she know she will have a breed quality girl? She shouldnt be promising those things which may not happen
> 
> Its good its not for another couple of years though.


Very true it may well not happen, but if doesn't least I will have the knowledge needed to prove that I know what to do and expect.

Of course I wouldn't do it now I'm far to inexperienced with all the things needed to become a proper breeder.


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

Steverags said:


> To become a "proper" breeder you need too get a prefix from either the GCCF or or TICA, then, you need too get yourself a mentor, a breeder that has bred a few litters and know all the ins and outs of breeding under GCCF /TICA rules.


Whats a prefix? I know its a dumb question so sorry lol.

I was told by the breeder that I would need to register witht he GCCF and get a breeding girl wait 3 seasons have all the testing done (but to start off with either a Blue Bicolour or Blue Pointed) and then find a stud who has all the correct testing and a good pedigree.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

3 seasons has nothing to do with it! a girl can come into heat at 5 months and have a season every 3 weeks.... you wouldnt breed a 7 month old girl would you?


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

Shayden said:


> 3 seasons has nothing to do with it! a girl can come into heat at 5 months and have a season every 3 weeks.... you wouldnt breed a 7 month old girl would you?


No obviously not, I'm aware that cats come into season often even more so if males are around and can stay in season when males are around. The general meaning she was going for was 1.5 - 2 years old before breeding.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

ok .. im not being cheeky.... just making sure you know... as theres alot of things you dont so were kinda trying to figure out how much u know and if what you do know is the right thing! (if that makes sense) 

it is good that your not planning this for afew years i would suggest you start going to some shows. to familiarise yourself with people in the breeding world.


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

Shayden said:


> ok .. im not being cheeky.... just making sure you know... as theres alot of things you dont so were kinda trying to figure out how much u know and if what you do know is the right thing! (if that makes sense)
> 
> it is good that your not planning this for afew years i would suggest you start going to some shows. to familiarise yourself with people in the breeding world.


Its fine lol.. I would be the same some randomer coming on here saying they want to breed but knowing nothing about it.. but I would rather ask for help than become a BYBer.

One question I would like to ask is, If you get an active kitten from show quality lines do you still have to show them? I'm just unsure because I know with dogs you don't have to, as long as they have show lines in their blood have had all their testing etc then they can be bred from.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

you dont HAVE TO.... but it would be nice to show her if she had the right qualities. and ppl who are looking for either a show quality kitten or a breeder for there own kitten can see your cat and once again you can imerse urself into the "world of breeding" lol


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

Shayden said:


> you dont HAVE TO.... but it would be nice to show her if she had the right qualities. and ppl who are looking for either a show quality kitten or a breeder for there own kitten can see your cat and once again you can imerse urself into the "world of breeding" lol


Lol..

Thanks for your help, are you a ragdoll breeder? or different cat breed breeder?


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

nope BSH but i must admit ive been seeing some lovely raggies recently... lol


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

Shayden said:


> nope BSH but i must admit ive been seeing some lovely raggies recently... lol


Ooo fair enough, I love Silver Tabby BSH they are gorgeous!

Do you think it would be wise if I contacted a breeder and asked them a few questions about ragdoll breeding?


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

im sure a decent breeder would be willing to answer your questions! nobody wants to see any more BYBs or people only doing it half way!


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

Shayden said:


> im sure a decent breeder would be willing to answer your questions! nobody wants to see any more BYBs or people only doing it half way!


Very true.

I don't see why anyone would want to make money out of their pets!

Anyway thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

katiiejaneox said:


> Whats a prefix? I know its a dumb question so sorry lol.
> 
> I was told by the breeder that I would need to register witht he GCCF and get a breeding girl wait 3 seasons have all the testing done (but to start off with either a Blue Bicolour or Blue Pointed) and then find a stud who has all the correct testing and a good pedigree.


Hi Katie, when the breeder said too register with the GCCF she means too get a prefix, like our prefix is Ragaddict.

Always willing too answer any questions.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Personally I would start with one breed.


Agree. These two breeds sound like a very strange combination to be honest.



> Queens can be around each other but not when in kitten.


Mine are together when in kitten and are absolutely fine.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Thats not a very good idea as if you get an infection in your litter it can pass to them all. Also one mum can often end up bearing a lot of the load. You shouldn't let mothering kittens be together in my opinion.


Unless of course you happen to be a favoured member of the forum, in which case everyone says how lovely it is


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

katiiejaneox said:


> I was told by the breeder that I would need to register witht he GCCF and get a breeding girl wait 3 seasons have all the testing done (but to start off with either a Blue Bicolour or Blue Pointed) and then find a stud who has all the correct testing and a good pedigree.


I don't know why he thinks three seasons - girls are entirely capable of becoming pregnant on their first season and he age at which they have that first season varies enormously. Three seasons close together starting when the girl is five months old are a very different matter from three seasons spaced by months when the girl only calls once in a blue moon and doesn't start until she's 18 months.

Liz


----------



## katiiejaneox (May 14, 2011)

lizward said:


> I don't know why he thinks three seasons - girls are entirely capable of becoming pregnant on their first season and he age at which they have that first season varies enormously. Three seasons close together starting when the girl is five months old are a very different matter from three seasons spaced by months when the girl only calls once in a blue moon and doesn't start until she's 18 months.
> 
> Liz


Yep I know seasons vary with cats. I take it she meant not to breed until around 1.5 - 2 years old.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

katiiejaneox said:


> Yep I know seasons vary with cats. I take it she meant not to breed until around 1.5 - 2 years old.


One year is absolutely fine, 10 months is OK for most breeds (for mating I mean, it will be a couple of months later before the kittens arrive). The cat just needs to be fully grown, that's all.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Shayden said:


> bengals and raggies are a definate NO NO!! :nono:
> bengals and *savanahs *maybe
> 
> with all the pets that you currently have are you sure you are going to have time for litters of kittens. the amount of time you may need to take off work is alot and you wont recoop your losses through proper breeding i can promise you that! especially as you dont have a stud
> ...


Bengal & ragdolls NO!!!! Ive had it and trust me it is a big bloody NO!!!

as for savvannahs...they are EXTREMLY hard to breed, and I mean seriously hard, I wouldnt touch them, leave them to the people who know!!!



katiiejaneox said:


> I'm 23, I do already have 5 cats (all moggies and are all spayed/castrated). I would house them away from eachother but they would all have play time together, I do not want to have the male cats so I would be going to a stud.
> None of the cats would live outside at all, I'm having a cat pen done so playtimes outside is safe and I have no worries about anything happening to the cats, I am a firm believe in pets being pets I have no outdoor cats or outdoor dogs and NEVER would believe me.
> These breeds are my faviourite breeds that's why I would like to breed them both, there aren't many worthy breeders around where I live neither so being able to get a pedigree (that isn't unhealthy - in my area its hard as most are pedigrees don't live upto the standards of both these beautiful breeds),I have aseen many unhealthy ragdoll "breeders" that are breeding ragdolls without having the testing done and the kittens are coming out poorly bred and the only bengal breeder I have around here is someone who is cross breeding.
> 
> I know there is no money in breeding what so ever (when I whelped the litter of puppies I lost out on £5000, gave all the puppies away for free *they where cross breeds from the girl we rescued* all castrated and spayed but they all went to loving homes which is the most important thing).


so you have a breed that you like and just fancy breeding it? why not buy one as a pet and show it and get to know the breed? How can you advise if you have never owned it? IVe never got that?

What about lines? old english? tradntional? non tradinational? type? pattern? health tests? Id never start with a bi-colour, they need to be highly symetrical.

Why/what are you breeding for whats your aim?

where do you live and I know MANY bengal breeders all over the country (and world if you want to go that far) that are fantastic. and ragdoll breeders.

it is NOT a good time to get into bengal breeding, there are TOO MANY bengal breeders breeding rubbish (sorry!) bengals, selling the entire litter for breeding with no reguards for health type or pattern. Bengals must now be scanned yearly and the price is £300-600 depends on where you live, studfees are £500-1000, a breeding queen is £1,500-2000.

they are NOT easy to breed, and I certainly wouldnt have them around your other cats, they dont do well in homes with lots of cats, they like being one on one, they need extensive socialation and a breeder that KNOWS what they are doing. the bengal rescues are Full to the brim due to people not raising them proplery, with seriously vicious bengals 

some of the best breeders in the country have now stopped breeding last year & this year due to the market being flooded, prices have dropped you can get a bengal registered vac for £250 now, after the money Ive quoted that doesnt include looking after them for 3 months, 2 x vacs, worming, raising them top quality food paperwork etc

ragdolls, well, I breed them but I think you need to research and contact breeders as you just at the tip of the bottom, buy one as a pet and see hwo you go.



Alaskacat said:


> Beware getting a stud boy if you aren't on amazingly good terms with your neighbours. The sound of a screaming boy 24 hours a day is enough to try anyone's patience. A well insulated house helps at night, but you can't keep a boy in all the time and they are relentless if a girl is calling within about 3 miles it seems.
> 
> I think Bengals require a lot of experience and can be risky to breed, so maybe a different breed might have fewer pitfalls. HCM screening is very costly too I understand.
> 
> ...


girls also scream, I have a headache my girl wont such up!! OH and they are ragdolls! and girls spray to people!!!



katiiejaneox said:


> Whats a prefix? I know its a dumb question so sorry lol.
> 
> I was told by the breeder that I would need to register witht he GCCF and get a breeding girl wait 3 seasons have all the testing done (but to start off with either a Blue Bicolour or Blue Pointed) and then find a stud who has all the correct testing and a good pedigree.


cat sdont have seasons so I dont understand what you mean, cats have 'calls' health testing is done before she even comes to you as her parents have to be : HCM / PKD (in some cases) FIV / FELV negative BEFORE even breeding. her health tests can be done from when she is born, so you DO NOT have to wait to do ANY health tests!!!

stud boys needs to have a pedigree to match hers, then the right pattern / colour, what faults your girls has so he can add to that correct them, what colours/patterns will they produce, etc.



katiiejaneox said:


> Yep I know seasons vary with cats. I take it she meant not to breed until around 1.5 - 2 years old.


that is to old,. she might start calling at 10 months and you cant leave them to call, you mate them on their 3rd call (at around 10-12 months I wouldnt do it younger) or she might never call she might be a silent caller, if you leave her she can become very sick.

I think that instead of likeing the looking of a breed, go visit breeders and shows and have a pet and go from there


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

lizward said:


> I don't know why he thinks three seasons - girls are entirely capable of becoming pregnant on their first season and he age at which they have that first season varies enormously. Three seasons close together starting when the girl is five months old are a very different matter from three seasons spaced by months when the girl only calls once in a blue moon and doesn't start until she's 18 months.
> 
> Liz


agreed if your queen comes into her first season at say 1 yr she is old enough to be bred from .... i did wait until my cat was older... but thast was because she doesnt come into call that often 2 mayb 3 times a yr whereas i know some cats come into call every 3 weeks


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

i PERSONALLY dont have an issue with pooling if its what the cats want (eg they want to be together and are taking kittens into the others den) but they are MY cats which ive had since kitten, i know there history and i know they are fully vac and health tested whereas a stray/rescue/moggy i personally wouldnt chance at all!

some may disagree but i know my cats better than anyone else! and if they are happy then i am happy!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Shayden said:


> trust me... Ud b suprised


Jus because they have been breeding for a long time doesn't mean they are legit. I got ripped off by a breeder who breeds MC's, turns out her queens are old and she breeds them to often, but also is dodgy with the registration of kittens and their general health! But you don't find that out straight away, wasn't until I came on here and several people knew about her. Have you had a look at GCCF's website, to make sure her name or prefix isn't on the banned list? That's one way of getting more info about her.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

My best advice would be to firstly join a breed club, Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society or Untitled Document or The Progressive Ragdoll Cat Club.

Secondly you could try contacting a few breeders - some might not have a lot of time to chat but most of us won't shut up about our wonderful cats! Thirdly do try visit a few GCCF or TICA shows and speak to breeder/exhibitors there.

If you are not in a hurry to breed then why not start off with a Raggie pet neuter who has show potential? You don't have to show him/her all the time - you could just do 4 or 5 shows a year but it gets you out and about and meeting other Raggie folk. It really does help when you start off. It's a huge learning curve - there is a lot of heartache and a lot of joy too.

If you are going straight into breeding perhaps start off with a colourpoint rather than a bicolour....


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

katiiejaneox said:


> Its fine lol.. I would be the same some randomer coming on here saying they want to breed but knowing nothing about it.. but I would rather ask for help than become a BYBer.
> 
> One question I would like to ask is, If you get an active kitten from show quality lines do you still have to show them? I'm just unsure because I know with dogs you don't have to, as long as they have show lines in their blood have had all their testing etc then they can be bred from.


Seeing your kittens in their new homes is like watching your kids grow up and move out.

Seeing your baby get their first rossette, even if its not a first is like seeing your baby win the nobel prize, you will never be prouder and I would really recommend as the above poster, decide on a breed and get a pet neuter first and start going to shows, its an experience you should definately have if you really want to breed, even if its just your local county shows to start with


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

As far as I'm aware Bengals are EXTREMELY difficult to breed.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

We all have to start somewhere - and the OP has come to the right place to get advise. She is willing to wait 2 years for a breeding girl and to do all the research first so my hat goes off to her. Doing all the research in isolation can be confusing and soul destroying. She has experience in birthing kittens and has considered a lot of things considering she is at the start of the process.

I have to say when I was on here and other web sites when I decided to go back into breeding (with a choice of two or three different breeds I don't own yet - Raggies,Muffins and Sibs) and was CONSIDERING things over, I also contacted a few local breeders - and within 12 hours I'd been offered the choice of 5  ragdolls!!!!!!!! All because I have already bred and have a GCCF and TICA registered prefix. We need new blood, so lets try not to frighten off anyone who may be serious about losing money hand over fist and breeding healthy, well socialised, gorgeous kittens.:thumbup:

EDIT: just noticed the date on this thread - did the OP ever come back on?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Not in this thread no, but they are active in the dog forum and in other threads, but it is old


----------

